# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Finn O'Connor

## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are bringing back Finn O'Connor with a new actor in the role, Digital Spy can exclusively confirm.

Keith Rice has taken over the part of Finn and has already begun filming with the Channel 4 soap.


Â© WENN
Keith Rice


Finn - brother of Sinead and stepson of Diane - was previously played by Connor Wilkinson for a year from September 2010. The character later departed the village to live with his father Rob.

The teenager's return scenes will air in mid-April, making the O'Connor clan a bigger presence in the village again.

Alex Fletcher, who plays Diane, first hinted at Finn's return in an interview with Digital Spy last month.

She said at the time: "I think it's nice to have that single mum and daughter situation. That's the reality of life and there's a lot of single parents out there. Although I do like that, it's not to say that the rest of the family won't make a comeback. It may not be just the two of us forever."

Finn's biggest storyline was an underage sex plot in 2010, which saw him father a baby daughter with Amber Sharpe.

New recruit Rice has previously appeared in Little Crackers, Small Creatures and Casualty 1907.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks returns to Hollyoaks with a bang next week as he is run over by Robbie Roscoe.

As Digital Spy exclusively revealed last month, show bosses have recast the role of Finn, recruiting actor Keith Rice to take over the part.

The build-up to the teen's return begins next Monday (April 15), as Sinead's father Rob arrives back in the village to deliver the shocking news that Finn is missing.

As Diane worries about her stepson's wellbeing, Sinead (Stephanie Davis) seeks a distraction from the family drama by blagging herself an invite to attend an all-night gig with Robbie and Callum Kane.

Callum (Laurie Duncan) has agreed to sell drugs for Robbie (Charlie Wernham) at the gig, but as the boys and Sinead are on their way to the venue in a stolen van, they're left horrified as they suddenly knock someone over.

The troublesome trio soon flee the scene, but later that night Diane gets a visit from two police officers who tell her that Finn has been injured in a hit and run.

Rushing to the hospital, Diane struggles to cope with the latest O'Connor crisis, while Sinead feels terrible at being involved in running over her own brother.

When Finn wakes up the next morning, he can barely remember what happened. However, that doesn't stop Robbie from visiting him with a startling ultimatum - he's responsible for the hit and run, but if Finn tells the police, he'll make sure Sinead goes down with him. How will Finn react?

Finn was previously played by Connor Wilkinson for a year from September 2010. The character later departed the village to live with his father Rob.

New recruit Rice has previously appeared in three-part children's series Rocket's Island, which was made by Hollyoaks' production company Lime Pictures. His other screen credits include parts in Little Crackers, Small Creatures and Casualty 1907.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 16 and Wednesday, April 17 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks teen Finn O'Connor makes a dramatic return next week with a new actor playing the part.

Keith Rice has taken over the role of Finn, who's at the centre of a big storyline from the outset as he is injured in a hit and run.

We recently chatted to newcomer Keith to hear more about Finn's return and his experience joining the show.

How are you finding life at Hollyoaks?
"I'm finding it so easy, to be honest with you. Working with Alex Fletcher (Diane) makes it very easy for me and it's the same with Steph Davis (Sinead). I feel quite settled in now. 

"I've had experience with acting before, so I think everything comes to me quite naturally. But because it's such a big cast, it does take a couple of weeks to settle in and find your place. I've done that now, so I'm really enjoying it."

How do you feel about playing a character who's been recast?
"It's been okay - from his history, I know that Finn's got a child and in the past he's been quite settled within the family. With Finn coming back now, there's a lot more that can be explored. There's a lot we can look at in terms of Finn's place in the family and really getting to know him."

You've worked with Lime Pictures before on Rocket's Island, so did you have to audition or did they already have you in mind?
"I had to audition for Hollyoaks, but I did know a writer who had worked on the show called Nick Leather. He was a real help in terms of getting to know the casting director. I then got a phone call to come to an audition for a role, but they didn't tell me specifically who I was auditioning for. 

"When I came into Lime, I thought I was auditioning for a member of the new Roscoe family. But obviously they'd seen that Finn could have been brought back in some capacity - and I was obviously a Liverpool lad auditioning. I think that's where it all came from."


Â© Lime Pictures
Finn's dramatic return scene


Finn's return scene sees him get run over by Sinead and Robbie. How did you feel about getting such a dramatic entrance?
"It's brilliant for me as an actor to come in with such a bang. There are some characters who come in and aren't really focused on, but straight away Finn has come in and he's got a storyline. 

"First of all, Finn is run over and then he's got Robbie threatening him at the hospital not to grass his own sister up. It's quite a big decision straight away for Finn as to whether he tells the police what really happened, or whether he doesn't. 

"That decision then sets the ball rolling for Finn in terms of future storylines, which is great as well."

How bad are Finn's injuries?
"Finn's injuries are quite bad, but it's not too much to set him back. A couple of weeks on, he'll be back to his normal routine - they won't keep him out for long!"

Why has Finn decided to come into the village at this point?
"Finn's father Rob has just had a baby, so he feels slightly pushed out. Other stuff has been going on too, so he just feels the need to come back to the Hollyoaks village and be back with Diane and Sinead. Finn calls Diane 'mum' even though she's not his biological mother, so I think that's what draws him back."

Is it easy to make friends among the cast?
"Extremely easy! Everyone's so nice, so it's very easy to settle in. As I said, it does take a couple of weeks to find your place, but I've done that now and I'm happy."

How does Hollyoaks compare to your previous work?
"I've never been part of something this big before. For me, the first week was definitely a bit of a blur!"

How did you get into acting?
"I'm the only person in my family who's actually gone into acting. It was through school that I was able to get into it - I was able to do film clubs after school and it was something that I was quite comfortable doing. I wasn't really good at Maths at school, but I was good at English and I always found stories to be quite interesting.

"I think it was quite a natural draw for me to take up drama. One thing led to another and before I knew it, I got a little part on Casualty 1907, where I played a little Cockney newspaper seller. It was working on that which opened my eyes to it. I was only 13 but I remember telling my dad that acting was what I wanted to do."

What are your interests outside of acting?
"I love football and I'm a massive Liverpool fan. If you check my Twitter out, I think it's all I tweet about - football and boxing!"

As you mentioned, regular viewers will know that Finn is a teenage father. Would you like that to be explored more?
"Well, when I spoke to the producer Bryan Kirkwood, this is one of the things that came up. When Finn has grown up and found himself, a storyline could be explored in terms of the baby coming back to his life. Obviously Diane is pregnant and Sinead is too, so it would be quite good. But that might be a bit of an O'Connor overload in terms of babies, so who knows what'll happen?

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks teen Finn O'Connor makes a dramatic return next week with a new actor playing the part.

Keith Rice has taken over the role of Finn, who's at the centre of a big storyline from the outset as he is injured in a hit and run.

We recently chatted to newcomer Keith to hear more about Finn's return and his experience joining the show.

How are you finding life at Hollyoaks?
"I'm finding it so easy, to be honest with you. Working with Alex Fletcher (Diane) makes it very easy for me and it's the same with Steph Davis (Sinead). I feel quite settled in now. 

"I've had experience with acting before, so I think everything comes to me quite naturally. But because it's such a big cast, it does take a couple of weeks to settle in and find your place. I've done that now, so I'm really enjoying it."

How do you feel about playing a character who's been recast?
"It's been okay - from his history, I know that Finn's got a child and in the past he's been quite settled within the family. With Finn coming back now, there's a lot more that can be explored. There's a lot we can look at in terms of Finn's place in the family and really getting to know him."

You've worked with Lime Pictures before on Rocket's Island, so did you have to audition or did they already have you in mind?
"I had to audition for Hollyoaks, but I did know a writer who had worked on the show called Nick Leather. He was a real help in terms of getting to know the casting director. I then got a phone call to come to an audition for a role, but they didn't tell me specifically who I was auditioning for. 

"When I came into Lime, I thought I was auditioning for a member of the new Roscoe family. But obviously they'd seen that Finn could have been brought back in some capacity - and I was obviously a Liverpool lad auditioning. I think that's where it all came from."


Â© Lime Pictures
Finn's dramatic return scene


Finn's return scene sees him get run over by Sinead and Robbie. How did you feel about getting such a dramatic entrance?
"It's brilliant for me as an actor to come in with such a bang. There are some characters who come in and aren't really focused on, but straight away Finn has come in and he's got a storyline. 

"First of all, Finn is run over and then he's got Robbie threatening him at the hospital not to grass his own sister up. It's quite a big decision straight away for Finn as to whether he tells the police what really happened, or whether he doesn't. 

"That decision then sets the ball rolling for Finn in terms of future storylines, which is great as well."

How bad are Finn's injuries?
"Finn's injuries are quite bad, but it's not too much to set him back. A couple of weeks on, he'll be back to his normal routine - they won't keep him out for long!"

Why has Finn decided to come into the village at this point?
"Finn's father Rob has just had a baby, so he feels slightly pushed out. Other stuff has been going on too, so he just feels the need to come back to the Hollyoaks village and be back with Diane and Sinead. Finn calls Diane 'mum' even though she's not his biological mother, so I think that's what draws him back."

Is it easy to make friends among the cast?
"Extremely easy! Everyone's so nice, so it's very easy to settle in. As I said, it does take a couple of weeks to find your place, but I've done that now and I'm happy."

How does Hollyoaks compare to your previous work?
"I've never been part of something this big before. For me, the first week was definitely a bit of a blur!"

How did you get into acting?
"I'm the only person in my family who's actually gone into acting. It was through school that I was able to get into it - I was able to do film clubs after school and it was something that I was quite comfortable doing. I wasn't really good at Maths at school, but I was good at English and I always found stories to be quite interesting.

"I think it was quite a natural draw for me to take up drama. One thing led to another and before I knew it, I got a little part on Casualty 1907, where I played a little Cockney newspaper seller. It was working on that which opened my eyes to it. I was only 13 but I remember telling my dad that acting was what I wanted to do."

What are your interests outside of acting?
"I love football and I'm a massive Liverpool fan. If you check my Twitter out, I think it's all I tweet about - football and boxing!"

As you mentioned, regular viewers will know that Finn is a teenage father. Would you like that to be explored more?
"Well, when I spoke to the producer Bryan Kirkwood, this is one of the things that came up. When Finn has grown up and found himself, a storyline could be explored in terms of the baby coming back to his life. Obviously Diane is pregnant and Sinead is too, so it would be quite good. But that might be a bit of an O'Connor overload in terms of babies, so who knows what'll happen?

----------

lizann (11-04-2013), tammyy2j (12-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder will we see his child and Amber back as well

----------


## tammyy2j

There is a big storyline coming up for him and Robbie

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor Keith Rice takes centre stage in a hard-hitting storyline next week as the Channel 4 soap explores the issue of male rape.

Upcoming episodes see John Paul McQueen (James Sutton) discover that Rice's character Finn O'Connor and troublesome Robbie Roscoe have been involved in an attempted robbery. When Robbie orders his friend to keep John Paul quiet, Finn sexually assaults the teacher as he tries to stay in control of the situation.

The attack itself takes place off-screen, but will spark a long-running story which explores the consequences for both victim and perpetrator.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Keith to hear his thoughts on the dark plot and what's ahead.

Can you tell us about the research you've done for this storyline?
"Myself and James both dedicated ourselves to the storyline when our producer Bryan Kirkwood told us about it. As an actor, it's natural to want to do as much research as possible. We both worked with a company in Manchester called Survivors and its founder Duncan Craig, and he was absolutely brilliant. He was so open and he told us a lot of truths about the issue.

"Naturally you have your worries and your concerns, but Duncan answered absolutely everything. We found out not only about the victim's point of view but also the perpetrator's point of view, and after what Duncan told us, we both felt comfortable to really ease ourselves into our roles and the scenes. A lot of research also went on from the whole team at Hollyoaks - it's brilliant that everyone has put so much time and effort into it."

It's an issue many of us don't know much about, so did anything in the research particularly surprise you?
"Quite a lot came up in the research that was eye-opening. To a lot of people, what actually goes on in these cases isn't really known. I personally didn't really understand the mindset of a rapist, but what I found out was that it's not sexually-driven - instead the majority of male rapes are basically men taking away someone else's manliness. There's no sexual meaning behind the rape at all, and for me that's a massive help, because Finn isn't gay.

"In the storyline, Finn's actions are much more to do with power, status and making a grown man feel so powerless and worthless. Finn wants to be in control of the situation, when he's never been able to do that before.

"In the scenes coming up, you see a complete change in Finn. We've already seen signs that Finn wants to go further than Robbie does, which is leading up to what happens next."

How do you feel about taking on such a serious storyline?
"With everyone at work and at home, I've got the right people around to support me, so I feel comfortable enough to do the role. As long as everything is done right and we all come together, I believe we can make really good drama - and I think that's what we've done so far."

It's a surprising direction for Finn, so how did you feel about that?
"When I first joined Hollyoaks, I played Finn as the nervous kid who always stood in the background, but I believe that I can take Finn on a really brilliant journey from when I first joined to what we've got coming up.

"Bryan has given me some great episodes to take Finn on that journey and I'm grateful that he's given me that time and the dedication."

What can you tell us about the aftermath of the rape? Does Finn have any regrets about what he's done to John Paul?
"Finn doesn't understand what he's done. From his point of view, he's only assaulted John Paul. Finn doesn't feel that he's sexually assaulted him and he doesn't understand the full implications. He only feels the consequences will be that John Paul won't say anything to him anymore, and that he'll always be in control of John Paul. Finn feels that he doesn't have to go after John Paul again and hurt him even more, because of what he's done.

"That's what Finn gets an adrenaline kick from - the feeling that John Paul is literally paralysed by shock and fear, so it's the student who's now in control rather than the teacher. Finn gets such a rush from knowing that he's in control of a grown man, so he doesn't really understand the full consequences of what he's done.

"There are also scenes after the rape where Finn doesn't blame himself - he blames John Paul for putting himself in the situation. Finn's only 16, so he's never going to understand the full picture."

As a young actor, have any of the scenes been challenging to play?
"I'm only 19 years of age and I think that a lot of people have to wait a long time for a really good storyline to arise. For me, I'm just so pleased that Bryan has seen enough of me on screen to put trust in me to do this storyline. When you have that belief and trust around you, I think that really helps you to ease into a role.

"It hasn't really been a case of finding the scenes challenging, it's more that going home and switching off afterwards has been challenging. When I'm on set filming the scenes, me and James get along really well, so there's nothing to be worried or scared about. I also wouldn't have put myself in the acting industry if I was going to turn a storyline down, so I'm completely comfortable with everything we've done."

What have James and Charlie Wernham (Robbie) been like to work with on the storyline?
"James and Charlie have both been fantastic. James is a Liverpool fan like me, so every moment that we get to switch off from doing the scenes, we're talking about football. I hadn't worked with James much before this, so it's always great to work with someone new. Charlie's also a really good lad - I've worked with him ever since I joined the show, so we have a really good relationship."

What do you think of the decision to explore the issue of male rape on a show like Hollyoaks?
"I think it's absolutely brilliant that Hollyoaks are doing the storyline. When we spoke to Duncan, we found out that these cases still happen now but people don't really understand the issue. We do get a lot of viewers for Hollyoaks and I believe the audience figures have increased recently, so we hope we've done a good enough job so that people will watch and have a better understanding of what does go on."

What does this mean for Finn's future on the show? Is there still a long journey ahead?
"This is literally only the start of the bullying campaign. In the last two months on screen, you've seen the start of what will be a long and really horrific bullying campaign that carries on after the rape, so I'm not going anywhere yet."

How supportive have your on-screen family members like Alex Fletcher (Diane) been?
"They've all been fantastic and everyone has been so supportive. Alex Fletcher has been a massive help. I've had scenes after the rape where it gets really tense on screen, because Finn is hiding what he's done. There's a scene where it's Finn's birthday and the family are celebrating, but Finn has just raped John Paul.

"For us to film those scenes was really horrific, but off-screen Alex is a lovely woman and she's really helped me settle in the show since I started. She's still helping me now and gives me little bits of advice, so I'm learning every day on set. I think this is the best place to learn your craft."


Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## me12345

wonder what will happen to Finn after this storyline will he have a future on the show or will they get rid of him.

----------


## lizann

> wonder what will happen to Finn after this storyline will he have a future on the show or will they get rid of him.


send him to jail, way too many escape punishment in hollyoaks

----------


## me12345

that's not what I meant.

----------


## tammyy2j

Keith Rice has said that he would like to see his character Finn O'Connor receive professional help after he gets his comeuppance.

Finn is currently at the centre of a long-running storyline as he is still trying to cover his tracks after raping his teacher John Paul McQueen in January.

While Finn has so far managed to avoid punishment for his crime, Rice told Unreality TV: "Finn is going to get his comeuppance, and that is one of the things that we absolutely stress."

On where the story could go afterwards, he continued: "If what he did was to come out and he ends up going to a youth offenders or something like that, I would love to see him explored in a way that delves into why he is like the way he is.

"I would love to film scenes with Finn and a psychiatrist trying to explore what goes on in Finn's mind, and touch on what goes on in a teenager's mind in general. I would love to see someone professional trying to get through to Finn to see if there was any sort of hope left for him."

Rice added: "But of course above all I want John Paul to get justice, and Finn to get his comeuppance, but it would be great for the storyline to carry on from there."

Viewers have seen John Paul's life crumble in the aftermath of Finn's attack, culminating in him being arrested and charged for punching Robbie Roscoe (Charlie Wernham).

Last week, Robbie tried to clear the schoolteacher's name but was thwarted when Finn stayed one step ahead, which led to John Paul (James Sutton) receiving a six-month jail sentence.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks rapist Finn O'Connor will strike again later this summer, turning his attentions to another teacher at the college.

The student, played by Keith Rice, has already raped teacher John Paul McQueen (James Sutton), after a long-running homophobic bullying campaign at Hollyoaks High.

Finn is now set to attack Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox) in a shocking new plot, by violently punching her to the ground on her way home from Hollyoaks High.

Thankfully, Finn is disturbed during the assault and fails to rape Nancy, although the teacher struggles to come to terms with the attack.

The incident is also sure to bring back bad memories of Jake Dean, who tried to rape Nancy in 2008.

Unfortunately, Nancy did not see her attacker but a spokesperson told the Daily Star: "Viewers can rest assured that the net is closing in on Finn O'Connor and he will not escape justice."

----------

lizann (14-07-2014), tammyy2j (19-07-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Just seen the six weeks of summer trailer. Justice at last...

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Finn O'Connor's future remains uncertain in Hollyoaks, as his trial for raping John Paul McQueen begins.

After initially deciding to pull out of the trial, everyone is relieved when John Paul (James Sutton) turns up at court, determined to see justice served. 

As John Paul takes to the stand to give evidence, the stress becomes too much for Ste and he calls his dealer. When Myra sees him coming out of the toilets, she is furious and tells him to stay away from her son. 

Nancy is cross examined by Finn's solicitor, while Robbie is also questioned, but when it is Finn's turn to take to the stand, he convincingly plays the part of the victim. 

Finn stands trial.
Â© Lime Pictures
Finn stands trial.

John Paul takes to the stand.
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul takes to the stand.

John Paul is questioned.
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul is questioned.

Before it is Diane's turn to be questioned, Sinead urges her to realise that everyone else can see Finn is guilty apart from her, leaving Diane to ponder over whether she is doing the right thing.

As they wait to hear the outcome of the trial, Ste reassures John Paul that no matter what happens, they will make Finn pay. 

Later, Diane tells Sinead and Tony that the jury has reached a verdict, but will Finn be found guilty?

Tony and Sinead attend the trial.
Â© Lime Pictures
Tony and Sinead attend the trial.

John Paul is supported by his family.
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul is supported by his family.

Finn waits to hear his fate.
Â© Lime Pictures
Finn waits to hear his fate.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes next week on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (22-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

no mention of blessing

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

He's probably going to get off, doesn't feel like its the end of him tbh. I want his story to be done but it doesn't feel like its ending despite him being in court.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He's probably going to get off, doesn't feel like its the end of him tbh. I want his story to be done but it doesn't feel like its ending despite him being in court.


Diane gives him a false alibi but she may change her mind, I think she knows he is guilty

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor Keith Rice has left the show after 18 months in the role of Finn O'Connor.

Finn's final scenes aired in Thursday's E4 first look episode as he was found guilty of raping John Paul McQueen (James Sutton) and attempting to rape Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox).

While Finn's trial had appeared to be going his way for most of this week, the turning point came when his stepmum Diane (Alex Fletcher) turned against him while giving evidence in court.

After finally realising that Finn's version of events didn't ring true, Diane retracted the false alibi she had given him for the night of Nancy's attack. She also told the court that she didn't believe his recent false allegations against John Paul.

Rice filmed his final Hollyoaks scenes a few weeks ago as Finn and John Paul's male rape storyline has now reached its conclusion.

Speaking to Digital Spy today, the actor said: "My time working on Hollyoaks has been nothing short of fantastic. I would like to say thanks to Bryan Kirkwood for giving me the chance to play such a challenging and fascinating character, and the storyline between John Paul and Finn has been a privilege to be involved with. 

"I knew when I was told about the storyline that it was going to mean an exit for Finn, but after researching and speaking to real people who have been affected by the issues we would be addressing, an exit didn't matter to me in order to do it justice. What mattered was telling a story to make people aware and hopefully helping as many people as we can. I hope we have and continue to achieve that."

He added: "I have had a great time working with the cast and production team and I have to say a massive thank you to Alex Fletcher, Nick Pickard, Stephanie Davis and Charlie Wernham for taking me in and looking after me right from the beginning. 

"But I wouldn't be where I am right now without James Sutton. Not only is he an incredible actor but he is the same off screen and has become a friend for life. I have learnt an awful lot from him and throughout my time at Hollyoaks he has been an idol for me. The time, effort and hard work he puts into his discipline is something I admire and I will take a lot from James forward into my own career."

Rice joined the cast of Hollyoaks in early 2013 after show bosses decided to bring Finn back to the village. Connor Wilkinson had previously played the role for a year from September 2010.

----------

lizann (03-10-2014), tammyy2j (02-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

finally justice served

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Keith Rice is making a short return to the show in his role as Finn O'Connor, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The actor will arrive back on set next week for a handful of scenes, which will further explore Finn's male rape storyline with John Paul McQueen.

While Finn is not being released back into the village, his new storyline will see him appear in more scenes with John Paul.

Having had a tough time since he was locked up, Finn appears to have a new perspective on his crimes. This leads to John Paul paying him a visit.

The subsequent scenes will help to bring closure to John Paul following his ordeal, which was a long-running storyline this year.

Rice made his on-screen departure from Hollyoaks in early October, when Finn was found guilty of raping John Paul and attempting to rape Nancy Osborne.

Digital Spy understands that Hollyoaks bosses always intended to revisit the storyline, which has been credited for helping to raise awareness of male rape.

Rice and co-star James Sutton, who plays John Paul, both worked with expert advisors on the plot and also backed a public campaign to 'Break the Silence' around the sexual abuse and rape of males.

Hollyoaks will air Finn's return scenes early next year.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

He better not be seeking forgiveness, doesn't deserve it.

----------

tammyy2j (17-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Keith Rice has spoken exclusively to Digital Spy about his return to the show, hinting that viewers may see "a different Finn".

The actor will return to set this week to film a handful of scenes in his role as Finn O'Connor, who is currently serving time in a youth offenders institute for raping John Paul McQueen and attempting to rape Nancy Osborne.

Finn's new scenes will continue to explore the male rape storyline as John Paul is convinced to pay him a visit.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards, Rice commented: "I can't wait to go back. We've got a couple of scripts and we've got a really good director on board. 

"The stuff that's been written is lovely and it's a chance to touch back upon the storyline but in a positive light. It's one where John Paul can go into the future in a really positive frame of mind, which is nice."

He continued: "It's a different Finn because he touches upon the fact that he's been on a rehabilitation programme. He's apologetic for what he's done, but it's interesting to wonder whether he's really being apologetic or whether he's still trying to be manipulative. Could he still want John Paul in his life to try to control him?

"You'll have to wait and see exactly how it develops, but I think it'll be nice for the viewers who have followed the storyline for so long."

While Finn isn't being released back into the village, Rice confirmed that he is open to the possibility of reprising the role again in the future once his twisted character has served his time.

He said: "It's Hollyoaks, so anything can happen. I think there are lots of unsolved things. Finn and Diane's relationship obviously isn't the best at the moment, so that'd be good to explore. There are also things to explore with Finn and Sinead. 

"You've also got Tony's son Harry joining the show. If Finn came out and saw a happy home where Tony, Diane, Harry and Sinead are living together, you never know how he might react to that. Even with rehabilitation, Finn could come back really nice and as a changed person. I think there's still so much to explore."

Hollyoaks will air Finn's return scenes early next year.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor James Sutton has told Digital Spy that he is glad to see his former co-star Keith Rice making a return to the show.

Rice is returning to the show's set this week to film a handful of new scenes as Finn O'Connor, which will air early next year.

Finn was last month found guilty of raping Sutton's character John Paul McQueen, as well as attempting to rape Nancy Osborne. His brief return to screens will see John Paul pay him a visit in a youth offenders institute.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards, Sutton commented: "I can't wait as I love working with Keith. He's a very passionate and very talented young man, and he takes his job very seriously. 

"I think we bring out the best in each other, to be honest. The stuff that we did in the past could have been really difficult, but he makes it good fun."

Before John Paul revisits his past ordeal with Finn, he has happier times ahead as he will tie the knot with his boyfriend Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) in a Christmas wedding.

Hollyoaks will broadcast the scenes in a special hour-long episode which will air on Christmas Eve.

John Paul and Ste are overheard
Â© Lime Pictures
Ste and John Paul

Speaking of the couple's festive ceremony, Sutton added: "We're chuffed to bits with it. We're also really excited with what the next 12 to 18 months is going to hold for the characters. It's great and we work really well together. 

"We're just thrilled - [the wedding] was really good fun and really nice to film. What's coming up for them is quite big and you couldn't ask for anyone better than Kieron to be part of it with."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks villain Finn O'Connor will return to screens on February 11, it has been confirmed.

Actor Keith Rice recently filmed a handful of new scenes for the Channel 4 soap, which will bring closure to his evil character's dark storyline with John Paul McQueen.

Finn raped John Paul in January 2014, but he was finally brought to justice in October when the case went to trial.

John Paul's past with Finn comes back to haunt him just when he is celebrating the fact that Patrick Blake has offered him his job back at Hollyoaks High.

With John Paul in high spirits, he is brought crashing back down to earth when he receives an unexpected call from Finn. As Finn wants to see him, John Paul is also later sent a visiting order.

The schoolteacher's initial hasty reaction is to offer up money to gangster Trevor Royle, asking him to help get rid of Finn once and for all.

John Paul is also shocked further when he finds out that Finn's sister Sinead has been secretly visiting him in prison.

With Sinead now closely linked to the McQueens due to the baby she is having with Ste, John Paul struggles to cope and orders his new husband to choose between him and Sinead.

When Finn's return was first revealed last year, it was confirmed that the storyline will ultimately lead to John Paul granting his request by visiting him behind bars.

Rice told Digital Spy in November: "It's a different Finn because he touches upon the fact that he's been on a rehabilitation programme. He's apologetic for what he's done, but it's interesting to wonder whether he's really being apologetic or whether he's still trying to be manipulative."

----------

lizann (29-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks is bringing back one of the village's most sinister villains as Finn O'Connor is making another return to the show.

The evil teenager hasn't been seen on our screens since February 2015, when John Paul McQueen paid him a visit in prison.

Finn was jailed in October 2014 when he was found guilty of raping John Paul and attempting to rape Nancy Osborne, which brought one of the show's darkest stories to a conclusion.

Keith Rice has now reprised the role of Finn once again and he appears in the official cast list for next week's episodes, which see his stepmum Diane return to the village with a secret.

Diane Hutchinson returns to Hollyoaks for good
Â©  LIME PICTURES
Show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about how and why Finn is back, as well as how long he'll be returning for - so it's currently unclear whether he'll be released from prison or just getting a visitor.

As always, though, you should keep an eye on Digital Spy for more updates as we have them.

It's no secret that John Paul is leaving the show in the not-too-distant future, so could Finn's comeback pave the way for his exit? And how could the looming threat of Finn affect John Paul's current relationship with James Nightingale?

Finn calls John Paul
Â©  LIME PICTURES
Fans may also wonder how Nancy will react when Finn's name crops up again, after her own past ordeal with the sinister villain.

Nancy is already going through a tough time after being diagnosed with MS, so the timing couldn't be worse.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

*Note: The following article contains discussion of sexual misconduct that some readers may find upsetting.*


Hollyoaks star Keith Rice has spoken exclusively to Digital Spy about his shock return to the soap.

The actor has signed up to reprise his role as rapist Finn O'Connor and has already filmed his comeback scenes.

Fans were given their first hint of Finn's return earlier this week, when he was spotted by eagle-eyed viewers in the background of a behind-the-scenes video released by Hollyoaks.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Keith has now revealed: "I'm so excited to be back, and to be working with the talented Hollyoaks cast and crew again.

"I'm really intrigued to see how Finn, following his time in prison, will integrate back into his family and also back into society.

"I'm looking forward to exploring it, and also still giving the storyline the respect and sensitivity it deserves."

Digital Spy can reveal that Finn's return scenes see his step-mum Diane Hutchinson (Alex Fletcher) reach out to him in prison.

Diane gets in touch as she wants to better understand the mindset of a rapist, after Sinead bravely speaks out about the ordeal that her husband Laurie Shelby has put her through. An emotional Diane hopes that Finn's insight can help to bring Laurie to justice.

Further on down the line, Finn will be released from prison as his sentence comes to an end. The big questions afterwards will be whether the villagers allow him to settle back into the community â and whether he is truly sorry for his crimes.

Finn was jailed in 2014 for raping his schoolteacher John Paul McQueen and attempting to rape Nancy Osborne. He reappeared as a guest in 2015 and 2017.

The show will air Finn's return in June.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

Survivors Manchester is available to support adult male survivors of sexual abuse and rape. Its website can be found at www.survivorsmanchester.org.uk and its helpline is 0161 236 2182. Local support agencies for all male and female survivors can be found at www.thesurvivorstrust.org. In an emergency, please dial 999.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

is he back full time?

----------

